# IE and Firefox Do Not Display The Same



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

IE and Firefox do not display the same page the same way. There are differences in size of tables and text. Is there anything I can do about this issue?


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes.

You can define different style sheets to be rendered by IE.

You should be able to fix it with IE specific style sheets... create a style sheet just read by IE (Internet Explorer) which amends the layout of the bits which are 'broken'.

To include a IE only style sheet, put this into the of your page:



NOTE: On the ie.css (IE style sheet) you only need to put the elements which need extra work for IE -- i.e. you don't need to copy everything from the main style sheet... IE will read main style sheet, and then read IE style sheet, and whatever is in IE style sheet will overrule anything in main style sheet...

So an example:
style.css:
#main
{
padding: 10px 20px 10px 20px;
}
#sub
{
padding: 10px;
}

ie.css
#main
{
padding: 10px 0px 10px 0;
}

You'll have Firefox having 10px 20px 10px 20px for #main, and IE will have 10px 0px 10px 0px. And both browsers will have 10px for #sub (even thou ie.css doesn't contain the #sub div it'll read from main style sheet)

I hope that helps - if you need more specific what bits need changing, can you let me know what divs are where on the html (i.e. post html)

This is all assuming you're using CSS / Style sheets. But by the fact you mentioned 'tables' and 'text size' is varying, maybe you're not... if CSS/Style Sheets means nothing to you, please post a URL of your site, or the code.

Cheers


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you for the response. I appreciate the time you took to make a reply. My web site url is http://findthepower.com/

I have never used style sheets but have many times toyed with the idea of using style sheets in the past. One of the reasons I tried to avoid style sheets was because I have thousands of web pages in various sub sites. If all I need to do is change the tags, I can now do so because I have a great html search and replace tool. I would appreciate your response after viewing the main web page above. Thank you again for your timely reply.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

I'd have to say your reason to avoid style sheets is probably the best reason to use style sheets.... if you have 1000s of pages, and need to change something, you just change one single aspect in a single style sheet, and voila, all changed on every page... anyway, it doesn't matter, just if you were interested in learning css/external style sheets, I would strongly recommend it 

Regarding your website in FF and IE, they look pretty similar to me - can't see any obvious font-size differences etc...

However what I will say is that you do have in your HTML such things as

```
<font face="Arial" size="2">
```
Because you are using just a numeric value, (2), the browser turns that into a size... so 1 is small, 2 is bigger, for example. However, how much bigger is determined by the browser. This might be why you're seeing different sizes.

If you specify an exact PX (pixel) value instead of just the numeric value, every browser will render the text at the same pixel size.

e.g.

```
<font face="Arial" size="12px">
```
You'd need to do this to all instances in your site of font-size: 'X'

Perhaps do a full search and replace on 
size="2">
with
size="12px">

and

size="1">
with
size="10px">

etc
etc
etc

Also, just a heads up, your code is full of unneeded tags, for example

```
<font size="5">
        <em><strong><font color="#8000FF">I pray for you each day.</font></strong></em></font></font><font size="5"><br>

        </font>
```
There is heaps of unneeded tags in there --- if you're keen to really improve the site, and get it working as well as it can, the best way to clean this kind of thing up, is, you've guessed it, move to external style sheets.....



Anyway, try the size thing and see if that helps...


----------



## HowdeeDoodee (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you very much for the comments. I will do a check of what you are suggesting and get back to you. Thank you again. I appreciate your time.


----------

